# Using 3D printer to print parts



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I built a couple 3D printers from scratch over the last few months
Petty cool stuff and allot of fun

The hardest parts was learning how to draw in 3D software and then slice up that 3D drawing into Gcode
I ended up buying Alibre 3D software cause the price is great and it is very easy to use

Been printing a bunch of parts including the Magic Shine to Marwi adapters
Here's a shot of the CNC version next to the 3D Printer version
Here's a link to a much larger version
https://www.el34world.com/Misc/bike/images/Img_7629.jpg








Here's the info pages on these adapters and the Marwi mounts

Magic Shine to Marwi adapter

LED Bike Lights 7

Here's a couple Youtube vids of my latest printer build and some of the parts I have printed


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Very cool! I just found out our local library has a Makerbot :eekster: I really need to get over there and check it out.


*****


----------



## SHREDINATOR5000 (Jul 11, 2012)

Your adapter looks very nice! we just bought a replicator 2x at work. naturally, I've been thinking about printing bike parts as well. it seems that the best application will be for mounts and static parts. I printed a chain guide from the thingiverse, but haven't had a chance to bolt it on. It looks solid, but I'm skeptical that it will hold up. 

Next up might be Paul thumbie clones for my girlfriend's town bike conversion. those damn things are expensive for what is essentially a mount.

Are you 100 percent happy with Alibre? I've been hesitant to throw down cash and have been stuck using freeware.


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

You'll be making custom bike parts in no time. 

Once you get one, the ideas start flowing.
I'll look at some part and go "I can make that"

Only down side to making parts for lights is the heat
Plastic on the main housing would not work unless it can be kept cool

I was think switch housings, custom cable clamps, etc
You never know until someone throws out an idea

here's another vid, this one is just a walk around of my 2nd printer build


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

> Are you 100 percent happy with Alibre? I've been hesitant to throw down cash and have been stuck using freeware


Yes I am.

I tried freeware like 123D and Google Sketchup but they are very limited and way harder to use than Alibre
I bought the Alibre Home edition for $299 thinking that I may have to upgrade, but after using it for several months, the $299 version does everything I need it to do

I highly recommend Alibre


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

that's really cool el34, nice job. Which plans did you use? Care to share the rough cost of each printer? Additive manufacturing is really exciting in general and being able to do it yourself is amazing. I'd love to print out some Cateye spacers or even make my own QR mount. Not only because Cateye really seems to hate selling products to people, but also because then you can do funky stuff like incorporate the female part into the driver compartment cover. Or print a handlebar mount that goes over the stem. And that's just for pretty prosaic stuff, I'm sure once you get the hang of the software, there's really no limit on what you can make.


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi, I did not have any plans
I designed it from scratch based on my two CNC machine builds that I designed from scratch
Only difference is that my CNC machine is a gantry style and on my 3D printers the Y axis bed moves independently

Don't know the cost
I am getting ready to sell my first 3D printer and I am going to sell it for parts cost only
I will have a better idea once I sit down and do that

Printer #2 was based on printer #1
I don't have room for two 3D printers so one has to go

Yeah, you have to get a handle on 3D design software for sure
I use Alibre and I like it a lot, plus it's only $299 for the home version


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice work. I have an UP mini 3D printer coming next week as a freebie with a software package I just bought (the software was fricken expensive mind you)

Looking forward to having a play and make some stuff


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice
Can't wait to see some of the bike parts you make.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I bet you could print up some pretty cool switch housings! I've always liked the clicky ones you sell from the Marwi kits, but a more compact momentary version would be something I'd like to see.


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I would have to know which switch you a talking about and where it was to be mounted.
There's lots of things to take in when designing something from scratch


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

El34 said:


> I would have to know which switch you a talking about and where it was to be mounted.
> There's lots of things to take in when designing something from scratch


Just thinking of something like your switch here:
LED Bike Lights 47
but for a momentary switch vs a clickie, or perhaps allowing use of one of these:
Wholesale Waterproof Momentary OFF-(ON) N/O BOAT Switch HEAVY-DUTY PUSH BUTTON FOR CAR/BOAT/OUTDOOR /lo, Free shipping, $0.82/Piece | DHgate


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe if I run out of those Marwi switch housings
I can't make anything as nice as those already are
I have a bunch of different switches that fit in those Marwi housings
And the switches I sell have water proof rubber boots that fit them


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

For some reason I thought your supply was limited or out on those Marwi housings, so that's why I thought you'd need to fab up some more. I seem to recall that you had a momentary switch that worked in there too.


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah, I have several switches that fit in that housing on this page
Tube Amp Switches

I do have a limited supply from me tearing apart all this Marwi double lights, but I think I can still get that switch housing from Marwi

The plastic that is used in the Marwi lights and switch housings is way sturdier than the PLA plastic used in my 3D printer
PLA plastic is great for some things but not all things


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

The UP mini uses ABS plastic so hopefully a parts will be a little stronger and more usable plus being able to weld it with acetone should be good also


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

You can use PLA or ABS with most printers
The only reason I don't use ABS is because you have to have a heated bed so it will stick to the bed
PLA is way easier to print with.


----------

